# Spec V Filter Replacement Basket



## Steindler63 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi all,

I found this online today and am thinking of making the purchase. A bit expensive but looks like it may do a better job than the stock sponge setup. Plus, I like the surface skimmer that comes with it.

Amazon.com: Fluval Spec Media Basket: Pet Supplies

Looks like it has plenty of room to stack your favorite media. I was thinking of filling it from top to bottom with coarse foam, filter fiber, lots of biological media and maybe a little carbon on the bottom.

I've been researching several types of bio media, what do you think is the best for a small sump in the Spec? ceramic rings seem to be one of the better ones that I've read about. Opinions?

But then on the other hand, the large stock sponge that comes with the Spec V seems like it could be a bacteria heaven! Currently I have the bio media it came with in one section and carbon in the other section. 

I'd like to hear some opinions on this replacement basket mod.

Thanks!
Pete


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

I think this is a great idea, I wish I had seen this when I had a bit of money when I was setting up my spec, there seem to be a lot of wasted space with the stock sump, and not a lot of water being pulled through the sponge evenly, 

As far as bio media goes, I really like matrix, round sintered glass has twice as much surface area as the ceramic rings, and best part is it doesn't restrict water flow like the bulky ceramic rings.

Carbon would be useless and you'll spend a lot of money on it every month and yearly. If your really that worried about the water quality you can use purigen. And purigen is rechargeable. 

I would just go with coarse sponge on top. Filter fiber, bio media and then either purigen or maybe another sponge.


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

I think it looks great, except for the price tag.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Yeah price tag is a bit expensive, I would pay between 15-20 for it including shipping. You can make the same thing for a fraction of the cost through tap plastics


----------



## aznartist34 (Nov 19, 2010)

You can get a piece of light diffuser panel that looks like an egg crate and cut that up and build your own ladder/basket. I believe I got mines at home depot for around $12. I used small zip ties to hold them together.


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

Hmmm, now that seems like it's within my limited abilities. I'm not a big fan of the foam brick with two cutouts.


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

I really like the inTank stuff, and have one of their units for an Aquaclear 70. Having said that, I think the stock foam insert for the Spec line is a great idea for a fw setup, maximizing biological surface area. The big problem I have with the Specs (I have a 2 and a 5) is surface film and inTank does sell the surface skimmer attachment separately. Surely something one could DIY, but I like the way they execute it. 

http://shop.mediabaskets.com/Fluval-Spec-Surface-Skimmer-FLSSS.htm


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Jack Gilvey said:


> I really like the inTank stuff, and have one of their units for an Aquaclear 70. Having said that, I think the stock foam insert for the Spec line is a great idea for a fw setup, maximizing biological surface area. The big problem I have with the Specs (I have a 2 and a 5) is surface film and inTank does sell the surface skimmer attachment separately. Surely something one could DIY, but I like the way they execute it.
> 
> http://shop.mediabaskets.com/Fluval-Spec-Surface-Skimmer-FLSSS.htm


I'd think replacing the stock pump with a Mini-Jet 606 would do more for surface scum than whatever that piece of plastic is supposed to do. I recently researched switching my SpecV into a nano reef. Saw plenty of people build media racks out of plastic light covers for under $10. That's the route I would go before spending $40+ on something premade.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

GitMoe said:


> I'd think replacing the stock pump with a Mini-Jet 606 would do more for surface scum than whatever that piece of plastic is supposed to do. I recently researched switching my SpecV into a nano reef. Saw plenty of people build media racks out of plastic light covers for under $10. That's the route I would go before spending $40+ on something premade.


Can you provide some links to this?


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

This is somebody else's build pics. I don't remember the rules on this forum about posting links to other forums. So all you get is the pics...


























This is the pump the reefers swap for the stock pump...

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Marineland-Mini-Jet-Powerhead-VERSION-Misc/dp/B009LN1HWW"]Amazon.com: Marineland Mini-Jet 606 Powerhead BULK VERSION [Misc.]: Pet Supplies[/ame]

82 - 153 GPH adjustable. That's a lot of current. Maybe too much for a planted tank.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Yeah too much current, especially most people keep the current or stock pump on low, I've never had a problem with the pump personally. 

What would I google to search for diy builds for these. I'm interested in doing this now with small compartments like a canister, polish foam on bottom. Medium coarse foam. Bio media. And coarse foam.


----------



## aznartist34 (Nov 19, 2010)

Subtletanks91 said:


> Yeah too much current, especially most people keep the current or stock pump on low, I've never had a problem with the pump personally.
> 
> What would I google to search for diy builds for these. I'm interested in doing this now with small compartments like a canister, polish foam on bottom. Medium coarse foam. Bio media. And coarse foam.


Just need to measure, cut and zip tie.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

That's a bit rackety though. I would like something more streamline. Slick. Aesthetic. I don't like the wasted space from egg crate compared to acrylic. Ya know?


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Subtletanks91 said:


> That's a bit rackety though. I would like something more streamline. Slick. Aesthetic. I don't like the wasted space from egg crate compared to acrylic. Ya know?


I'm not sure what aesthetics have to do with something you'll literally never see. I'll be building the same rack for my Spec V soon when I switch it over to a reef. Even with the "lost space" due to the thickness of the egg crate, that rack provides more biological media surface area than most HOB filters have that are rated for tanks up to 40 gallons or so. I just don't see the point of paying $40 for something you can make for a fraction and very little time. Sometimes DIY cost savings can be offset by the time it takes to actually assemble the project. I don't think this is one of those examples. But to each their own. That's what makes this hobby fun and supports the industry.


----------



## Mirkinator (Jan 13, 2014)

Well for about the same price you can get a canister filter that will hold TONS more media, better flow, and can be used in any tank if you so desire. Its what I did with my Spec V. Got a full size aquatop shipped to my door for $50, with all media, from TruAqua.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Mirkinator said:


> Well for about the same price you can get a canister filter that will hold TONS more media, better flow, and can be used in any tank if you so desire. Its what I did with my Spec V. Got a full size aquatop shipped to my door for $50, with all media, from TruAqua.


That's a great option if you have the space. Where I have my SpecV I don't have room for a small canister. I bought the SpecV specifically because of the all-in-one form factor...


----------



## Mirkinator (Jan 13, 2014)

Ah I see, well yea. That doesnt help you much >.<


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

I understand where your coming from, I will never see it. But I would much rather take the time and cut acrylics and make one than use the bulky egg crate. What I was trying to say aside from bulky and aesthetic was that it looks flimsy and cheap. Granted it is a diy project.


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

GitMoe said:


> That's a great option if you have the space. Where I have my SpecV I don't have room for a small canister. I bought the SpecV specifically because of the all-in-one form factor...


 Me too...that's the whole point of these.


----------



## Lowcountry (Feb 7, 2014)

Forgive my ignorance, but what sponge filter will fit in the intank?

EDIT--OK, so I just ordered this thing. I weighed the options of building vs. buying and time vs. money and I decided to just buy. 

Anyway, what would be a good configuration for this?
Top shelf -- filter floss
Middle shelf -- purigen 100ml
bottom shelf -- ????


EDIT 2 -- Sorry, I should add: Spec V, freshwater, lighted planted, 5 neon tetras, and 3 CRS.


----------



## Mirkinator (Jan 13, 2014)

Jack Gilvey said:


> Me too...that's the whole point of these.


Right it IS the whole point, but often times (as with me) you can run the hose from the filter to a cabinet or some other place out of sight. I have mine sitting in the cabinet below my kitchen table with some extra hose I bought from my LFS. Just throwing out the option in case the OP didnt think about it.


@Lowcountry: I like biological media for my last two media compartments (my personal favorite is the eheim ceramic balls) and you might see less maintenance with a sponge up top instead of the floss. I always put a sponge before my floss as then I dont need to clean it as often and your floss can get some happy bacteria living in it. Other may have a different opinion...


----------



## Lowcountry (Feb 7, 2014)

Mirkinator said:


> Right it IS the whole point, but often times (as with me) you can run the hose from the filter to a cabinet or some other place out of sight. I have mine sitting in the cabinet below my kitchen table with some extra hose I bought from my LFS. Just throwing out the option in case the OP didnt think about it.
> 
> 
> @Lowcountry: I like biological media for my last two media compartments (my personal favorite is the eheim ceramic balls) and you might see less maintenance with a sponge up top instead of the floss. I always put a sponge before my floss as then I dont need to clean it as often and your floss can get some happy bacteria living in it. Other may have a different opinion...


Thanks Mirkinator! I'm very new to this and open to all opinions!


----------



## Mirkinator (Jan 13, 2014)

Anytime! I still consider myself a novice tho and there are some people here with an amazing knowledge base who might think differently


----------



## Deflected (Jan 12, 2014)

I just put my new intank media basket in. It fits well with the surface skimmer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice! How's the surface skimming action?


----------



## Deflected (Jan 12, 2014)

The surface skimming is a lot better. The skimmer has different places to cut depending on how much you want. The only problem is smaller shrimp get sucked up easily.


----------



## Nanomaster (Nov 12, 2014)

*InTank filter setup*

Here is my filter setup using Biohome Mini at the lower shelf.
I use coarse,medium,and fine filter media and the Fluval Edge carbon packages are a perfect fit in the basket.


----------



## AquaMD (Nov 29, 2012)

looks ok - don't think it's really needed.

The biggest issue with this tank and the overflow is the slot opening on the black acrylic wall of the overflow. This allows for a great deal of water to bypass the surface skimmer.
The reason for this slot is to prevent the pump from running dry when people don't keep enough water in the tank.

I sealed mine not get 100% surface skimming


----------



## Nanomaster (Nov 12, 2014)

The main reason for my filter upgrade is to try to make the filter more efficient. With the standard filter setup the ammonia and nitrite levels rise very fast. I'll post my results after a few weeks of running.


----------



## MiamiC70 (Feb 9, 2015)

How has this setup been working? I'm considering it myself.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Slick, but in my experience, the stock filtration setup is darned near perfect. People worry, but none of the issues they worry about have actually caused any problems in either of my Spec tanks. The sole change is to dump the charcoal (of course) and stick in a Purigen bag instead.


----------



## Verivus (Jan 6, 2015)

I bought my Spec V used, and the previous owner had cut the filter sponge's divider in the center, threw out the carbon, and just used extra bio media. With that center divider gone, it holds a lot more media than I would've believed. I also managed to squeeze in a bag of purigen with it. My water parameters are perfect. Absolutely no issues, and it was an extremely simple mod.


----------



## KristinaP (Feb 1, 2015)

I found that when I aim the output on my Spec V toward the surface it disturbs the surface just enough to avoid biofilm. I too have been looking at the cool InTank stuff but so far I don't think I need it and the stock filter seems pretty well designed to me. I was thinking of putting a slim piece of plastic over the lower intake, though. I thought if I just slide it over there maybe in an emergency the foam would shift enough as the water line went down to allow the plastic to move and let water in.


----------



## MiamiC70 (Feb 9, 2015)

Anyone using the inTank basket?
Seems like a good idea kind of like a mini wet/dry.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

MiamiC70 said:


> Anyone using the inTank basket?
> Seems like a good idea kind of like a mini wet/dry.


You might want to read this thread.  It's discussed on page 1.


----------



## MiamiC70 (Feb 9, 2015)

Read it. 

No mention of the long term usage benefits of the inTank basket over original. So I guess my question stands.


----------



## Dawagner (Jan 20, 2015)

Actually if you buy the media basket from Intank the skimmer is included and its $10 off so 39.99. I have used their media basket on the JBJ series and really liked it. Perfect to ensure all the water is getting ran thru the purigen or chemipure bags you may be runnin.

Yes its a little pricey for this size tank but the build and quality is amazing. Plus its made in USA in Wisconsin so your supporting local. I just ordered one up for my Spec V and will let you know how it works. I bought it mainly to try out the skimmer.





Jack Gilvey said:


> I really like the inTank stuff, and have one of their units for an Aquaclear 70. Having said that, I think the stock foam insert for the Spec line is a great idea for a fw setup, maximizing biological surface area. The big problem I have with the Specs (I have a 2 and a 5) is surface film and inTank does sell the surface skimmer attachment separately. Surely something one could DIY, but I like the way they execute it.
> 
> http://shop.mediabaskets.com/Fluval-Spec-Surface-Skimmer-FLSSS.htm


----------



## MiamiC70 (Feb 9, 2015)

Just ordered one myself.


----------



## MiamiC70 (Feb 9, 2015)

Just received my InTank basket. 
What are you guys using for filter media?

Top shelf -- Filter foam
Middle shelf -- Fluval BioMax
Bottom shelf -- purigen 100ml

What do you guys suggest?


----------



## Lowcountry (Feb 7, 2014)

MiamiC70 said:


> Just received my InTank basket.
> What are you guys using for filter media?
> 
> Top shelf -- Filter foam
> ...


Top -- filter floss
middle -- purigen
bottom -- matrix


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

I put shredded hundred dollar bills in each layer


----------



## KristinaP (Feb 1, 2015)

Y'all are the worst. I was only slightly interested in upgrading my stock filter until I started looking at your pics of the cool InTank basket. Then I got interested in trying some purigen in the tank and well, that would work really well with the basket.... 

Long story short, I got one and put it in last night. Maybe it's just the lightness of my wallet urging me to see a difference, but when the light switched on this morning I did do a doubletake. It was really clear and I didn't think there was that much room for improvement. Of course it's confounded with adding the purigen, but if nothing else I can see having a removable sponge in the top compartment will make it a lot easier to rinse off all the little bits I manage to lose when I'm trimming.


----------



## MiamiC70 (Feb 9, 2015)

Set tank up today with inTank basket as follows;

Top shelf -- Filter foam in 3 layers (coarse, medium, fine)
Middle shelf -- Purigen 100ml
Bottom shelf -- Seachem Matrix

Used a plastic wedge along back of basket to push it up tight against front grate So far all seems well and inTank looks to be working great and should be easy to maintain.


----------



## KristinaP (Feb 1, 2015)

*Stacking*

Is there a reason to put the purigen before the matrix (as far as water flow succession)? Do y'all think it matters, really?

I did a trimming, gravel vacuuming and 33% water change today so the tank was really stirred up. It took the InTank about 10 minutes to clear it up compared to about an hour back when I had the stock filter running. I wish I had something better than my iPhone camera to get pics.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Generally the Purigen should be the last thing the water flows through. No need to gunk it up any sooner than you have to.


----------



## Technik (Feb 14, 2015)

sorry to thread jack, but if i wanted to include a water polishing pad. where should it go?


----------



## kenbad (Feb 12, 2016)

Mirkinator said:


> Well for about the same price you can get a canister filter that will hold TONS more media, better flow, and can be used in any tank if you so desire. Its what I did with my Spec V. Got a full size aquatop shipped to my door for $50, with all media, from TruAqua.


You can get a SunSun, mini canister (They make Aquatop and Marineland canisters) which works great (I have 2) for 25.00 each and it holds a lot of media.


----------

